# Unusual music



## Mora Amaro La Loba (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi!!! I open this thread to introduce you the unusual music I do. I am a writer, singer-songwriter, poet and painter from Madrid (Spain)

This is my first song on this forum and I hope you like it.

Stay well






*It's already late*
look at the clock
and I wonder. x2

why why

the hours go by
without anyone stopping them x2

why why

I look at the sky
flying drops
dress the mist
that transforms
the streets and the corners
in undulating shapes
in undulating shapes

under under under
a thousand veils of doubts
of doubts of doubts

It's already late 
for you to come x2

but not matter no

I will have a coffee
looking at the river
that carries the lost dreams x2

I will sip it
slowly
as if I drank you
and stir the sugar
without thinking of anythng else

and not be a prisoner
of the emptiness that you leave me. x2


----------

